# DesignTutorials.6x.to



## GVille (25. April 2008)

Hallo,

zuzeit ist noch das standart Webspell Design aktiv, jedoch habe ich ein neues erstellet und möchte eure Meinung wissen.
Sollte ich den Header so lassen (Animation) oder sollte ich es durch ein Standbild ersetzen? Das Design ist noch nicht komplett fertig. Naja lasst einfach mal hören.

PS: Bevor ich es vergesse, hier gehts zum neuen Design 

MfG


----------



## Maik (25. April 2008)

Hi,

ich schiebe dein Thema zur Diskussion in die "Creative Lounge", denn im "Homepage Review Forum" sind sog. Baustellenseiten, die z.B. keinen Inhalt besitzen, nicht zugelassen.

Außerdem habe ich den Eindruck, dass es sich hierbei um eine Subdomain bei einem Anbieter für (kostenlosen) Webspace handelt (bin der ungarischen Sprache nicht mächtig), die ebenfalls von der Teilnahme im "Homepage Review Forum" ausgeschlosssen ist.

Zur Vorstellung im "Homepage Review Forum" benötigst du also eine Website, die auf einer Toplevel-Domain gehostet ist,  und mit entsprechendem Inhalt aufwartet.


----------



## GVille (25. April 2008)

Alles klar, sorry wusste ich nicht.
MfG


----------



## No-Body (26. April 2008)

Zeigst damit das du es kannst ,aber manchmal is weniger mehr ,is einfach zu bunt°°

Gruß No-Body


----------



## GVille (26. April 2008)

Danke für deine Antwort.
Ja, es ist ein wenig zu bunt. Aber wenn ich weniger Farben nehme, dann kommt es so dunkel und grau rüber.
Denkste ich könnte das "zu bunt" durch einen dunkleren Hintergrund reduzieren?

MfG


----------



## No-Body (26. April 2008)

Da deine Seite vom Aufbau der von http://videoloader.org/ schon ganz nahe kommt kannste dich ja mal von den einfachen Desigen ein bischen apkucken ,also mir gefählt das ganz gut °!!°

Gruß No-Body


----------



## GVille (26. April 2008)

Das Design ist wirklich effektiv. Nicht zu viel aber trotzdem sehr schick.
Könnte ich den mein Design irgendwie mit paar Tricks abdunkeln? Oder sollte ich besser neu anfangen? 

MfG


----------



## zerix (26. April 2008)

Hallo,

ich finde, dass es nicht schlecht umgesetzt ist. Aber meiner Meinung nach, passt das alles irgendwie nicht zusammen, also vom Stil her. 
Der Header, die Buttons und der Footer haben meiner Meinung nach immer einen anderen Stil. 
Den Header und den Footer finde ich für diese Breite etwas zu hoch.
Ich glaube auch nicht, dass es was bringt, wenn du den Hintergrund dunkler machst. Ich finde es auch etwas zu bunt. Du solltest weniger Farben nehmen.

MFG

Sascha


----------



## GVille (26. April 2008)

Danke für eure Antworten. Ich weiß, ich konnte mich nicht für ein bestimmten Still entscheiden und habe einfach sie kombiniert. Welchen Still sollte ich beibehalten?
Sollte ich einen animierten Header machen? Wieviele Farben sollte ich nehmen? (wenn 2 + Weiß und Schwarz, würden die Farben Cyan und Braun zusammen passen?)

MfG


----------



## No-Body (26. April 2008)

Zitat von Sascha Schirra


> ich finde, dass es nicht schlecht umgesetzt ist. Aber meiner Meinung nach, passt das alles irgendwie nicht zusammen, also vom Stil her.
> Der Header, die Buttons und der Footer haben meiner Meinung nach immer einen anderen Stil.
> Den Header und den Footer finde ich für diese Breite etwas zu hoch.
> Ich glaube auch nicht, dass es was bringt, wenn du den Hintergrund dunkler machst. Ich finde es auch etwas zu bunt. Du solltest weniger Farben nehmen.



Naja er sagt es schon ,schau mal du willst doch ne beliebte Seite bauen ,und mit deinen Design wird das schwer mach es neu und ganz schlicht ,du willst ja Leuten helfen mit einer Tutorialsseite ,dann reicht auch ein schlichtes auch°!!°

Gruß No-Body


----------



## GVille (26. April 2008)

Ja, was denkt ihr den! Welches Design würde da sich besser anbieten? Macht mal bitte ein paar Vorschläge. Aja, auf der Seite soll ja noch mein Portofolio sein. 3D, Abstrakt oder dieser Glas-Buttons-Still?

MfG


----------



## No-Body (26. April 2008)

Allso wen du nicht viele Farben nehmst dann is das oki schau dich im Netz um und wenn dir ein Desigen gefällt dann bauste es nach auf deine wünsche ,dann kannste nix falsch machen °°

Gruß No-Body


----------



## GVille (26. April 2008)

Ich würde aber gerne ein eigenes Design "entwickeln"! Ich hasse einfach irgendwelche Seiten ab zu klatschen und darauf stolz zu sein 

MfG


----------



## No-Body (26. April 2008)

lol versteh ich ich ,aber sollst ja nicht alles klauen  ,nur Idee sammeln :suspekt:

°°Gruß No-Body:suspekt:


----------



## zerix (26. April 2008)

Ich denke No-Body meint nicht, dass du ein Design kopieren sollst. Du kannst dir aber Ideen im Internet holen. 

MFG

Sascha


----------



## Ex1tus (28. April 2008)

Die Site könnte auch etwas breiter sein. Wenn ich da ein Text+Bild Tut lesen müsste, würde ich durchdrehen. Und bei deinen Icons erschließt sich mir der Sinn auch nicht genau. Blätter sind Tutorials?

Die anderen Punkte wurden ja schon angesprochen.


----------

